# Job Vacancy - Howletts & Port Lympne Wild Animal Parks (Closes 19th March)



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Fun Days Out - Howletts & Port Lympne Wild Animal Parks - Kent

Port Lympne Wild Animal Park in conjunction with The John Aspinall Foundation is a dedicated charity committed to protecting rare and endangered animals from extinction through captive breeding and reintroduction programmes.

Port Lympne have enjoyed un-parallel success in the breeding of many endangered species in captivity, our long term objective has always been the introduction of captive breed species back to their natural habitat and we have had some notable successes with this.

We are looking to recruit a motivated and enthusiastic individual to join our team of dedicated keepers on the small primate section.

The ideal candidate will have previous experience of working with exotic animals either through in situ conservation programmes or a recognised zoo collection. A full clean driving licence is required.

The ideal candidate will have previous experience in animal husbandry gained in a zoo or similar environment, preferably with small primates and hold a full clean driving licence 

You must be able to work well unsupervised and as part of a close-knit team.

Working 40 hours a week 5 days out of seven

To apply:

Please send a full CV and covering letter to: Helen Dallimore-Jones, HR Manager, Howletts & Port Lympne Estates Ltd, Port Lympne Wild Animal Park, Nr. Hythe, Kent. CT21 4PD. Or e-mail [email protected] 

Closing date: 19th March 2010

Fun Days Out - Howletts & Port Lympne Wild Animal Parks - Kenthttp://www.igcp.org/employment-opportunity-with-igcp-communications-officer/


----------

